# N.S. man creates first Canadian military action figures



## Sigs Pig (29 Dec 2011)

From CBC

A Nova Scotia man is one of three partners behind new action figures sporting Canadian military uniforms that they're trying to get on the market.

Although the figures may not become as popular as G.I. Joe, the first-ever Canadian military action figures are starting to sell quickly in Nova Scotia.

More at link


ME


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (29 Dec 2011)

Does anyone in Halifax/Dartmouth know where they're selling these?!?!?

I need one!
(or 8....might as well get en entire section, right?)


----------



## Journeyman (29 Dec 2011)

It wouldn't be a CBC report without the deeply thought out comments, focussing on the important.....


> *twocentsworth*
> Great idea but.....
> Is he going to make female versions?
> Why are they all caucasian and male?


   :not-again:


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (29 Dec 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It wouldn't be a CBC report without the deeply thought out comments, focussing on the important.....   :not-again:



+1....I did like this comment, though;
 "_I wonder if he's going to put little beer bellies on the Navy versions_."

  ;D


----------



## Sigs Pig (29 Dec 2011)

Video here

ME

"I wonder if he's going to put little beer bellies on the Navy versions." - loved that too!


----------



## 2010newbie (29 Dec 2011)

One of the comments has a link to a kijiji ad for the figures.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Dec 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Does anyone in Halifax/Dartmouth know where they're selling these?!?!?


From the web site ....
http://www.heroesforce.com/
.... here's the list o' dealers for the moment in southern Ontario & NB:
http://www.heroesforce.com/Purchase/


> (....)
> Nova Scotia
> 
> I.C. Optical
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Dec 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It wouldn't be a CBC report without the deeply thought out comments, focussing on the important.....   :not-again:



We'll need male and female, in every skin colour. Different shapes and body sizes.

Office action figures will need to have C8s with pistols and all sorts of weapons attachments.


----------



## Strike (29 Dec 2011)

The idea's been done. Public Affairs has oodles of our own version to pass out to kids at events.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (29 Dec 2011)

Just got two......These are cool!

(now I gotta get some more for parades & stuff...)


----------



## Rheostatic (29 Dec 2011)

A neat idea, but if the creator was inclined to make a different figure for each element, then it seems logical that they would have more differences than just their beret colour. I wonder how much more it would cost up front to make them in NCD or flying clothing.

Anyway I hope this venture is successful.

(Also, have we not yet learned to ignore the "comments" section on news websites?)


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (29 Dec 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> changed my mind, might derail the thread.« Last Edit: Today at 11:55:57 AM by Grimaldus »



I know I'll be breaking out the markers when I get more action figures, just to make sure my "section" has equal representaion of all races and ethnic groups.


----------



## TN2IC (29 Dec 2011)

Okay.. so let's figure it out..

The Vandoo one will be all tan up and long black slick hair. Plus the R22R hand tattoo.
The RCR one will have issued gear. Plus the boots, putties and a handle bar stache..
The PPCLI one will have everything aftermarket minus the pants.. Hahahaha


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Dec 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> The idea's been done. Public Affairs has oodles of our own version to pass out to kids at events.



Not exactly a comparable item, and definitely a different target audience. Further discussion on it can go to the linked thread.


----------



## Gunner98 (29 Dec 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> We'll need male and female, in every skin colour. Different shapes and body sizes.
> 
> Office action figures will need to have C8s with pistols and all sorts of weapons attachments.



Unless they get some bilingual packaging they are unlikely to ever appear in a Canex.

Everybody knows the real money is in the cool accessories and not in the doll.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (29 Dec 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Unless they get some bilingual packaging they are unlikely to ever appear in a Canex.



The packaging is bilingue.


----------



## Gunner98 (29 Dec 2011)

Not the prototype shown below, ce n'est pas bilingue!  First Collector's Edition?  Heroes en francais - héros

How much did you pay Hammer?


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (29 Dec 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Not the prototype shown below, ce n'est pas bilingue!  First Collector's Edition?  Heroes en francais - héros
> 
> How much did you pay Hammer?



10 bucks.
_(Comparable to other action figures)_



			
				Simian Turner said:
			
		

> .... Heroes en francais - héros...



Shit, you're right...no accent on the French "heroes".


----------



## Gunner98 (29 Dec 2011)

Likewise I have never heard of the Soldier Fund - there is 'Soldier On 'and the 'Military Families Fund'.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Dec 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Likewise I have never heard of the Soldier Fund - there is 'Soldier On 'and the 'Military Families Fund'.


Despite what the Heroes Force web page says, the creator, speaking to the _Barrie Examiner_ a couple of weeks back, is quoted saying money will be going to Soldier On:


> .... the biggest reason for creating the action figures is his support for Canadian troops. A portion of the proceeds from sales will go to helping soldiers in need.
> 
> "I just wanted to do a nice fundraiser for the Soldier On fund," he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redeye (29 Dec 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Does anyone in Halifax/Dartmouth know where they're selling these?!?!?
> 
> I need one!
> (or 8....might as well get en entire section, right?)



Don't know if they're available in HRM yet - Masstown Market has them I know. It is worth the drive...


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Dec 2011)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Don't know if they're available in HRM yet - Masstown Market has them I know. It is worth the drive...


A few other spots in NS, too....


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> From the web site ....
> http://www.heroesforce.com/
> .... here's the list o' dealers for the moment in southern Ontario & NB:
> http://www.heroesforce.com/Purchase/
> ...


----------



## Sadukar09 (29 Dec 2011)

Toys on Fire is 5 minutes away from where I live. Gonna check tomorrow and see if they have any.

 ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (29 Dec 2011)

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> Toys on Fire is 5 minutes away from where I live. Gonna check tomorrow and see if they have any.



Well worth the purchase....apparently they're going like hotcakes.
The graphic designer guy was on the radio this afternoon, and says they're almost out...all figures have been distibuted.

I know I.C. Optical (173 Main St, Dartmouth, NS) had quite a few, but the lady said she had 10 calls by the time I got mine, and only ONE was for an eye appointment!
And that was @ 1100 this morning.

I hope to hell there's some left tomorrow.


----------



## Brad Sallows (30 Dec 2011)

Does painting a Canadian divisional patch on WWI/II Airfix Brits count?


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Dec 2011)

Just got an e-mail from the company confirming that the $ is going to Solider On.


----------



## Gunner98 (31 Dec 2011)

I received a similar email reply in which the company stated that they felt that the Soldier Fund accurately represented 'Soldier On' and that their packaging is 'bilingual'.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (31 Dec 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> I received a similar email <snip> and that their packaging is 'bilingual'.



With the exception of no accent on "Heroes", and "first collector's edition" not being repeated in French, the packaging is GTG.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Dec 2011)

Thanks for the pix HS.

I note the French translation says our "Blister Pack Vandoo" with a Vandoo cap badge is a member of the Canadian Navy.  Some initial run bugs left to iron out.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Dec 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pix HS.
> 
> I note the French translation says our "Blister Pack Vandoo" with a Vandoo cap badge is a member of the Royal Canadian Navy.  Some initial run bugs left to iron out.



Fixed that for you Tony.....

 ;D


----------



## aesop081 (31 Dec 2011)

"22nd Infantry Battalion"

 :facepalm:


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Dec 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Fixed that for you Tony.....
> 
> ;D


My bad - thanks!



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> "22nd Infantry Battalion"
> 
> :facepalm:


Even MORE initial production run glitches to iron out....


----------



## FlyingDutchman (1 Jan 2012)

Those eyes look kinda creepy.  What is the poseability like?


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Jan 2012)

So when is the action figure of the JAG that can fly CF18s, assault with JTF2, jump with CSOR and steer a sub coming out?  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jan 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> So when is the action figure of the JAG that can fly CF18s, assault with JTF2, jump with CSOR and steer a sub coming out?  ;D



Give it a few months, the guy we the figure is modelled after is on BMQ right now.


----------



## Scott (1 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Give it a few months, the guy we the figure is modelled after is on BMQ right now. waiting to age out of Cadets right now.



FTFY


----------



## Gunner98 (1 Jan 2012)

I thought it would have been funny if the nametag said Numpty or Bloggins or Doe.  

Then I thought it would be fun for kids to just write their name on the nametag, so not every guy in the fight would be named Sperry.

Hammer - you could always hope that you hold a similar fortune in your hands like the original GI Joe prototypes:
"The Hasbro prototypes were originally named "Rocky" (marine/soldier) "Skip" (sailor) and "Ace" (pilot), before the more universal name G.I. Joe was adopted. One of the prototypes would later sell in a Heritage auction in 2003 for $200,001."

I would suggest that they intentionally did not use the proper unit name so as not to avoid legal and financial considerations.  

I wish them well perhaps we will see them on a future episode of Dragon's Den.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (1 Jan 2012)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Those eyes look kinda creepy.  What is the poseability like?



Agreed on the creepy eyes.
Shoulder joints, elbows and knees are articulated.
 (Just as well made as GI Joe-style figures)



			
				Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Hammer - you could always hope that you hold a similar fortune in your hands like the original GI Joe prototypes:



I friggin' opened one dude up, and then realised the "ID discs" contained behind the figure had a serial number of the run of 2000......condition no longer mint on that one.
 :facepalm:


----------



## my72jeep (5 Jan 2012)

Ordered 6, two of each on Sunday shipped on Tuesday arrived in Wawa on Thursday. complete with numbered ID tags. look good. 4yo has one set box it the basement for the others.


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Jan 2012)

I want to know when he'll make the "I can't go on ex" doll or "I can't deploy but I got some neat kit" figure....


----------



## M Feetham (6 Jan 2012)

I was reading some of the information on the back of the package in the picture and i think the company making these toys( they are cool!!) should talk to a few more people in the CF and update their informtion. Last time i looked Marine Canadienne was Canadian Navy, not Army, and the R22R is not usually listed as a Battalion is it? I think the whole idea is fantastic, but lets make it accurate as well. Do the sailor action figures come with Alexander Keith's cans and a tray of duff?

Marc :yellow:


----------



## Sadukar09 (7 Jan 2012)

I went to the local distributor today. They ran out of army figures, only had air force and navy ones left.


			
				Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> I friggin' opened one dude up, and then realised the "ID discs" contained behind the figure had a serial number of the run of 2000......condition no longer mint on that one.
> :facepalm:


I don't think I want to open this now.
...Anyone want to trade for the army one?  ;D


----------



## armyvern (7 Jan 2012)

The Sergeant-Major in me is going nuts with the last pic; I'm OK with the non-issued kit in the other pics, but why the heck are those boot laces not black!!??

Those laces would give me an aneurysm if I saw them on combat boots in real-life in the CF; and, after 23 years, I have - thankfully = never seen that in the Army, the RCN or the RCAF.


----------



## Gunner98 (8 Jan 2012)

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> I went to the local distributor today. They ran out of army figures, only had air force and navy ones left.I don't think I want to open this now.
> ...Anyone want to trade for the army one?  ;D



I did not know that the French translation for Canadian Air Force Personnel is "Canadian Air Force Personnel"?


----------



## DexOlesa (8 Jan 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> The Sergeant-Major in me is going nuts with the last pic; I'm OK with the non-issued kit in the other pics, but why the heck are those boot laces not black!!??
> 
> Those laces would give me an aneurysm if I saw them on combat boots in real-life in the CF; and, after 23 years, I have - thankfully = never seen that in the Army, the RCN or the RCAF.



Heh, Us OCdt's and Recruits are stupid but we're not THAT stupid thankfully.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (8 Jan 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> The Sergeant-Major in me is going nuts with the last pic; I'm OK with the non-issued kit in the other pics, but why the heck are those boot laces not black!!??
> 
> Those laces would give me an aneurysm if I saw them on combat boots in real-life in the CF; and, after 23 years, I have - thankfully = never seen that in the Army, the RCN or the RCAF.


*Puts on his toy collector hat.*  Most likely to give the boots a splash of colour so that they look interesting.  It could have been some executive meddler thinking that the boots looked like they purposley skimped on the paint applications on a molded detail.  Perhaps the person looking it over decided that they wanted people to be sure that the CF uses shoe laces and not velcro or something else along those lines.  Once aware of the accuracy problem a running change may be implimented (unlikely given that these are numbered which probably means of this run all that will be made are already made) or it could be a variant with some painted and others not.  This is all speculation, of course.


----------



## my72jeep (8 Jan 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> The Sergeant-Major in me is going nuts with the last pic; I'm OK with the non-issued kit in the other pics, but why the heck are those boot laces not black!!??
> 
> Those laces would give me an aneurysm if I saw them on combat boots in real-life in the CF; and, after 23 years, I have - thankfully = never seen that in the Army, the RCN or the RCAF.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swingline1984 (8 Jan 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> The Sergeant-Major in me is going nuts with the last pic; I'm OK with the non-issued kit in the other pics, but why the heck are those boot laces not black!!??
> 
> Those laces would give me an aneurysm if I saw them on combat boots in real-life in the CF; and, after 23 years, I have - thankfully = never seen that in the Army, the RCN or the RCAF.



From this angle they look like ice skates.  Maybe he's on the Squadron hockey team?  :dunno:


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Jan 2012)

Still light years ahead of the CF toy.


----------



## M Feetham (5 Mar 2012)

Where can i find them? :crybaby:


----------



## my72jeep (5 Mar 2012)

M Feetham said:
			
		

> Where can i find them? :crybaby:



http://www.heroesforce.com/Purchase/


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Mar 2012)

Has MIR Commando or Sick Bay Ranger been made?


----------



## fraserdw (5 Mar 2012)

You forgot "family issues trooper"


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Nov 2012)

Second edition out, in time for Christmas (from a company mailout)!


----------



## my72jeep (26 Nov 2012)

Aw this years come with C7s now I need to get 6 more.
3 to keep in the box 3 for tne kid to chew on.


----------



## Tank Troll (26 Nov 2012)

Who is the dude in white, where is he going, a pajama party? Why does he have a beard, only been in a year and has a no shaving chit all ready? I know we aren't allowed to tell people when summer dress is and when winter dress is but if your heading to the Arctic then you really should role the sleeves down.


----------



## JorgSlice (26 Nov 2012)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Who is the dude in white, where is he going, a pajama party? Why does he have a beard, only been in a year and has a no shaving chit all ready? I know we aren't allowed to tell people when summer dress is and when winter dress is but if your heading to the Arctic then you really should role the sleeves down.



Ever think that it's reflective of the Sikh and Muslim members within the CF that maintain their beard because of Religious dedication?

Unless I'm missing the sarcasm.


----------



## Infanteer (26 Nov 2012)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Why does he have a beard, only been in a year and has a no shaving chit all ready? I know we aren't allowed to tell people when summer dress is and when winter dress is but if your heading to the Arctic then you really should role the sleeves down.



Read the box dude - he's Aiden of the JTF2!  So bad-a**, he wears his sleeves up in the arctic....


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Nov 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> You forgot "family issues trooper"



Oh yes......sorry about that.


----------



## Tank Troll (27 Nov 2012)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Read the box dude - he's Aiden of the JTF2!  So bad-a**, he wears his sleeves up in the arctic....



Seen. My bad.




			
				PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Ever think that it's reflective of the Sikh and Muslim members within the CF that maintain their beard because of Religious dedication?Unless I'm missing the sarcasm.



Why yes, yes you are. I was poking fun at the the fact that the figures have been only around for a year and like our new recruits they whine about every little medical problem and spent more time in the MIR than at work this figure complained about shaving and now has a beard.
Your right how insensitive of me.


----------



## Tyson Fox (27 Nov 2012)

Just for the record, those action figures are the worst I've ever bought in my life. First, the C7 doesn't clasp into their hands like it should, and then they can barely stand up on their own, and the rucksack that they come with doesn't fit onto their back.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Nov 2012)

Shipwreck said:
			
		

> Just for the record, those action figures are the worst I've ever bought in my life. First, the C7 doesn't clasp into their hands like it should, and then they can barely stand up on their own, and the rucksack that they come with doesn't fit onto their back.



 You're being sarcastic right?............ Right?


----------



## Danjanou (27 Nov 2012)

Shipwreck said:
			
		

> , and the rucksack that they come with doesn't fit onto their back.



Oh so they are realistic then 8)


----------



## ArmyRick (27 Nov 2012)

No chin straps done up? What the?

BTW, the real rucksack doesn't fit so groovy on my back (or anybody else's for that matter). Our new rucks are designed so that soldiers mold to it!

I love the arctic/white cam! I will now use that toy as reference for when I show up at clothing stores demanding new ARC PAT... Or is he just wearing an extremely faded set of CAD PAT and can not get them exchanged?

BTW, I want to see an IBTS form saying they have completed PWT for their weapons or sorry kids, will take them away.

Finally, why don't we double up our efforts? Lets have a thing on monitor mass that accepts credit cards and we can order directly from the CF! Yes, I know the CF does not produce them, just spittin' out an idea thats all.

Too bad the Rememberance Day one with DEU and poppy is not out yet....or did the RCL threaten a law suit on that for poppy infringement? (Again, I don't know if there is a DEU version or not, so please don't get all serious on me).


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Nov 2012)

I have all three of the new ones.   Purchased them in Barrie, and then CANEX Borden stocks a whack of them , for 3 dollars less each!!  :rage:

Keeping mine packaged, so I can retire years down the road selling them  

dileas

tess


----------

